# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  الـنـَهـَاردَّه ـ ـ ـ !

## عصام علم الدين

*الـنـَهـَاردَّه*
*الـنـَهـَاردَّه فـَات وعـَدَى*
*غـَصـب عـَنـِي وغـَصـب عـَنـِّك*
*فـَات كـَأنـُه لـَحـظـَّه واحـدَّه*
*دقـت فـِيـهـَا طـَعـم حـُبـِك*
*فـَات ومـَالـحـقـتـِّش أقـُولـِّك*
*قـد إيـه لـِسـَّه بـَحـبـِّك*
*و إنـِي عـِشـت سـنـِيـن ف بـُعـدِّك*
*كـُل أمـلـِي ف يـُوم أقـَابـلـِّك*
*أبـقـَى جـَنـبـِّك*
*أبـقـَى قـَادِّر إنـِي أسـمـَّع*
*دق قـَلـبـِّك*
*وإن عــيـنـك لـَو تـدمـَّع*
*أحـمـِي خـَدِّك*
*كـَان مـُنـَايـَا ألـقـَانـِي قـَادِّر*
*يـَاحـَبـِيـبـتـِي ف حـُضـنـِي واخـدِّك*
*أبـقـَى حـَاسـِس إنـِي كـُلـِي*
*لـِيـكـِي وحـدِّك*
*يـبـقـَى ضـِلـِّك هـو ضـِلـِي*
*يـَالـلـِي غـِيـرِّك مـش فـَاضـِلـِي*
*صـَدقـِيـنـِي كـَان تـَمـلـِي*
*فـِيـه ف قـَلـبـِي شـِئ يـقـُولـِي*
*مـُسـتـَحـِيـل حـُبـِي تـِمـلـِي*
*وإن صـَعـب ف يـُوم يـِكـُونـلـِي*
*حـَد غـِيـرِّك مـَهـمـَا مـَالـِي*
*ولا مـَهـمـَا إيـه حـَصـلـِّي*
*والـظـروف كـَانـِّت مـعـَانـدَّه*
*أو طـَريـقـِي جـَابـنـِي ودى*
*أو خـَدتـنـِي الـدنـيـَا مـِنـِّك*
*والـنـَهـَاردَّه*
*الـنـَهـَاردَّه فـَات وعـَدَّى*
*غـَصـب عـَنـِي وغـَصـب عـَنـِّك* 

*الـنـَهـَاردَّه لـَمـَا شـُفـتـِّك*
*شـُفـتـِنـِي ف خـطـُوط مـَلامـحـِّك*
*بـِيـن جـِراحـِّك*
*وسـط فـَرحـِّك*
*يـُوم مـَاكـَان الـكـُون بـَراحـِّك*
*وأمـَا ضـَاقـِت يـُوم مـَطـَارحـِّك*
*يـُوم مـَالـَفـِت عـَتـمـَّه لـِيـلـِّك*
*وأمـَا هـَلـِّت شـَمـس صـُبـحـِّك*
*شـُفـتـِنـِي ف نـَظـرِّة عـيـُونـِّك*
*بـِيـن شـَفـَايـفـِّك*
*فـُوق خـدودِّك*
*بـِيـن خـيـُوط نـَسـجـِّت ف تـُوبـِّك*
*ف الـلـِي مـَكـتـُوب فـُوق جـبـِيـنـِّك*
*ف الـلـِي سـَاكـِّن بـِيـن حـدودِّك*
*والـلـِي راح مـِنـِّك لـغـِيـرِّك*
*شـُفـتـِنـِي عـَاشـِق قـيـُودِّك*
*وإنـِي راضـِي أكـُون أسـِيـرِّك*
*شـُفـتـِنـِي عـَقـلـِّك*
*جـنـُونـِّك*
*ف الـلـِي ظـَاهـِّر*
*و ف ضـَمـِيـرِّك*
*ف الـمـُؤّكـَّد*
*و ف ظـنـُونـِّك*
*ف إبـتـسـَامـتـِّك*
*و ف دمـُوعـِّك*
*وقـت ضـَعـفـِّك*
*و ف صـمـُودِّك*
*يـَعـنـِي أنـَا بـَأبـقـَى ف وجـُودِّك*
*وصـَعـب أكـُون مـن غـِيـر مـَاأكـُونـِّك*
*صـَدقـِيـنـِي إن قـُلـت حـَتـَى*
*إن صـُوتـِّك هـو صـُوتـِي*
*وثـَانـيـَّه واحـدَّه تـكـُونـِي سـَاكـتـَّه*
*سـَهـل أعـلـِّن فـِيـهـَا مـُوتـِي*
*فـَأوعـديـنـِي لـَجـل مـَاأرضـَى*
*تـِدفـنـِيـنـِي جـوَّه نـِنـِّك*
*ده الـنـَهـَاردَّه*
*الـنـَهـَاردَّه فـَات وعـَدَّى*
*غـَصـب عـَنـِي وغـَصـب عـَنـِّك* 

*الـنـَهـَاردَّه مـَرَّه تـَانـِي*
*دق قـَلـبـِي الأولانـِي*
*كـُنـت حـَاسـِس وإنـت جـَنـبـِي*
*إنـِي ف بـدايـَّة زمـَانـِي*
*بـَان عـَلـيـَّه الـمـِسـتـَخـبـِي*
*وإنـِّك إنـت حـدود كـَيـانـِي*
*إنـت بـَس الـمـَالـكـَّه قـَلـبـِي*
*وإن أنـَا ف بـُعـدِّك بـَعـَانـِي*
*وإنـِي مـَهـمـَا حـَاولـت أخـبـِي*
*مـَايـطـَاوعـنـِيـشـِي لـِسـَانـِي*
*مـَرَّه أقـُول الـذنـب ذنـبـِي*
*وإنـِي يـُومـهـَا كـُنـت جـَانـِي*
*لـَمـَا ضـَيـعـتـِّك يـَاحـُبـِي*
*وإنـت قـَلـبـِّك أخـضـرانـِي*
*يـُوم مـَاوحـدي مـشـِيـتـُه دربـِي*
*وروحـت دنـيـَا مـش عـَشـَانـِي*
*مـَرَّه تـَانـيـَّه أقـُول ده إنـتـِي*
*الـلـِي قـَلـبـِّك كـَان أنـَانـِي*
*إشـتـَريـتـِك وإنـتـِي بـِعـتـِي*
*وإبـتـدَّى بـسـَبـبـِك هـَوانـِي*
*تـُهـت مـِنـِّك وإنـتـِي تـُهـتـِي*
*صـَار مـَكـَانـِّك غـِيـر مـَكـَانـِي*
*وإبـتـَديـت أحـسـِّب نـهـَايـتـِي*
*وإنـتـِظـر لـَحـظـِّة أوانـِي*
*وأمـَا شـُفـتـِّك لـِيـَّه عـُدتـِي*
*وأمـَا طـِيـفـِّك تـَانـِي جـَانـِي*
*قـُلـت تـَانـِي دِه بـدايـتـِي*
*وإن مـعـَاكـِي أعـِيـش ثـَوانـِي*
*هـَأقـدَّر أكـتـِبـهـَا حـِكـَايـتـِي*
*وأقـدَّر أوصـَّل لـلأمـَانـِي*
*ده أنـت بـَس إن كـِلـمـَّه قـُلـتـِي*
*تـبـقـَى أجـمـَّل الأغـَانـِي*
*وألـقـَى أفـراحـِي وسـعـَادتـِي*
*لـَمـَا مـَاأخـلـفـهـُوش ظـَنـِّك*
*لـمـَا مـَاتـحـسـِيـش بـِوحـدَّه*
*أو بـِسـَبـبـِي يـِبـقـَى شـَجـنـِّك*
*والـنـَهـَاردَّه* 

*الـنـَهـَاردَّه فـَات وعـَدَى*
*غـَصـب عـَنـِي وغـَصـب عـَنـِّك*
*فـَات كـَأنـُه لـَحـظـَّه واحـدَّه*
*دقـت فـِيـهـَا طـَعـم حـُبـِك*
*فـَات ومـَالـحـقـتـِّش أقـُولـِّك*
*قـد إيـه لـِسـَّه بـَحـبـِّك* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اخى الحبيب 

عصام علم الدين 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

لا يوجد ما يجعل القلب  يحلق فى سماء الحب 

ولا يوجد ما يجعل العين ترقص من الفرح 

ولا يوجد ما يجعل الروح تهيم فى زمن الجمال 

الا كلماتك الساحرة وحروفك المعطرة 

 بشذى  الياسمين 

وعبير  الورد  

وعطر المسك 

وهمسات الحب 

ولمسات  السحر 

دام نبض قلبك المرهف وقلمك الرقيق  ليمتعنا بالعشق 

دمت دائما بخير 

*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]

"يـَعـنـِي أنـَا بـَأبـقـَى ف وجـُودِّك
وصـَعـب أكـُون مـن غـِيـر مـَاأكـُونـِّك
صـَدقـِيـنـِي إن قـُلـت حـَتـَى
إن صـُوتـِّك هـو صـُوتـِي
وثـَانـيـَّه واحـدَّه تـكـُونـِي سـَاكـتـَّه
سـَهـل أعـلـِّن فـِيـهـَا مـُوتـِي
فـَأوعـديـنـِي لـَجـل مـَاأرضـَى
تـِدفـنـِيـنـِي جـوَّه نـِنـِّك
ده الـنـَهـَاردَّه
الـنـَهـَاردَّه فـَات وعـَدَّى
غـَصـب عـَنـِي وغـَصـب عـَنـِّك "[/frame]


[frame="7 70"]
 :f2: 
انهاردة ..
وكل ما أقرا
احاسيس جميلة ،
كتيرة.. بلقى
وارجع واقول..
لاء دة مش بس انهاردة
كل كلمة ..من كتابك
كل حرف ..من كلامك
وحده يبقى..
كنز من كنوز زمان
واللى بان
واللى كان 
مش مستخبى
ان قلبك..
عالفراق ابدا مايرضى
يسْلم القلم اللى كبّر
يسْلم القلب اللى نوّر
تسلم امبارح .. وبكرة
تسلم..
ومش بس انهاردة
 :f2: 
[/frame]

اخى العزيز .. عصام علم الدين

فعلا تسلم ايدك

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*استاذي واخي العزيز

عصام علم الدين

فقط دعني انحني امام روعة

ما قرأت الأن من جمال تعبيري


رااااااااااااائع فانا لازلت اتعلم منك

ولكن ادرك انني لم ولن اصل الى روعة 

قلمك البراق وبوحك الثاقب الرائع

تحية لكل حرف من حروفك الرائعه

اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## a_leader

كلمات رائعة  كعادتك دائما

لم تعد كلمات الثناء كافية اخى الفاضل

تحياتى و تقديرى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> **
> 
> *اخى الحبيب* 
> 
> *عصام علم الدين* 
> 
> *ارق تحياتى لك دائما* 
> 
> *لا يوجد ما يجعل القلب يحلق فى سماء الحب* 
> ...


*الحبيب نادر*

*دائماً ماتشعرني من خلال مداخلاتك الرائعه* 
*أن هناك قيمة لماأكتب*
*وأجد في تنسيقك مايضفي على سطوري جمال وروعه*
*فأعود إلى قراءتها من جديد وقد تحلت بثوب* 
*لم أكن قادراً على إعداده لها*
*ربنا يخليك ليا يارب وتسعدني دايماً كيده*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أكاسيا

النهاردة انسيابية نادرة موفقة للغاية بكل شيء ، جميلة للمنتهى فشكرا على متعة القراءة وروعة المعاني .

----------


## طارق المملوك

الشاعر الرائع و المبدع فوق العادة
شاعر الدانوب الزرق عصام علم الدين
طيب اعمل فيك ايه انا دلوقتى
يا راجل ده انتى خليت عدد نبضات قلبى 200 فى الدقيقة
والار بى ام بتاع موتور القلب كان هايفوت و الله
حقيقة لا اجد من الكلمات ما تعبر عما عشته معك من اول كلمة حتى الاخيرة
لم استطع حتى الرمش
لم استطع ان ارفع عيناى قبل النهاية
التى ليتها ما اتت
سيمفونية رقيقة و رائعة و قمة فى الرومانسية
سطرتها هنا بقلمك النادر الوجود
مش عاوز ابطل كتابة بس لازم انهى الكلام و اقول
لا حرمك الله م نقلمك الرائع ولا من قلبك الجميل الرقيق

دمت بكل الخير

طارق المملوك

----------


## فنان فقير

يـبـقـَى ضـِلـِّك هـو ضـِلـِي
*يـَالـلـِي غـِيـرِّك مـش فـَاضـِلـِي*
*صـَدقـِيـنـِي كـَان تـَمـلـِي*
*فـِيـه ف قـَلـبـِي شـِئ يـقـُولـِي*
*مـُسـتـَحـِيـل حـُبـِي تـِمـلـِي*
*وإن صـَعـب ف يـُوم يـِكـُونـلـِي*
*حـَد غـِيـرِّك مـَهـمـَا مـَالـِي*
*ولا مـَهـمـَا إيـه حـَصـلـِّي*
*والـظـروف كـَانـِّت مـعـَانـدَّه*
*أو طـَريـقـِي جـَابـنـِي ودى*
*أو خـَدتـنـِي الـدنـيـَا مـِنـِّك*
*والـنـَهـَاردَّه*
*الـنـَهـَاردَّه فـَات وعـَدَّى*
*غـَصـب عـَنـِي وغـَصـب عـَنـِّك*
*/****************************
*الشاعر الجميل/عصام علم الدين*

*من زمان مش م النهارده انت نجم بدوووووون كلام*
*انت معجون بالمشاعر انت شاعر انت عاشق للغرام*
*قلبك انت الاخضرانى حن تانى مش مجامله والسلام*
*حبك انت الاولانى احلى حب ...حب واعشق يا عصام*
*-------------------------------------------------*
*مع خالص مودتى اخوك فنان فقير بياع كلام (يعنى شاعر غنائى)ههههههههههه*



*[SI**ZE=6][/SIZE]*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> "يـَعـنـِي أنـَا بـَأبـقـَى ف وجـُودِّك
> وصـَعـب أكـُون مـن غـِيـر مـَاأكـُونـِّك
> صـَدقـِيـنـِي إن قـُلـت حـَتـَى
> إن صـُوتـِّك هـو صـُوتـِي
> وثـَانـيـَّه واحـدَّه تـكـُونـِي سـَاكـتـَّه
> سـَهـل أعـلـِّن فـِيـهـَا مـُوتـِي
> فـَأوعـديـنـِي لـَجـل مـَاأرضـَى
> تـِدفـنـِيـنـِي جـوَّه نـِنـِّك
> ده الـنـَهـَاردَّه
> ...


*أخي الحبيب شاعر الرومانسيه*

*طبعاً لما يكون الكلام رومانسي*
*يبقى لازم يسعدني رأيك فيه وخصوصاً لو عجبك*
*وليس هناك دليل على أعجابك* 
*أجمل من تلك السطور الرائعه التي كتبتها في حقي*
*فلك مني كل الشكر وعظيم الإمتنان*
*وتسلم إيدك إنت كمان*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *استاذي واخي العزيز*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*
> **
> *فقط دعني انحني امام روعة* 
> *ما قرأت الأن من جمال تعبيري* 
> 
> *رااااااااااااائع فانا لازلت اتعلم منك* 
> *ولكن ادرك انني لم ولن اصل الى روعة*  
> ...


 *أختي الفاضله عزة نفس*

*هناك مداخلات حين أقرأها أشعر ببعض من التوتر*
*وأعجز عن إيجاد الرد المناسب عليها*
*وهذه المداخله هي من ذلك النوع*
*فلا أستطيع سوا أن أشعر بالإعتزاز بما قد جاء بها*
*والفخر كل الفخر بأخوتك*
*أما مسألة الأستاذ دي فهي كما أخبرتك من قبل*
*شرف لا أستطيع أن أدعيه*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> كلمات رائعة كعادتك دائما
> 
> لم تعد كلمات الثناء كافية اخى الفاضل
> 
> تحياتى و تقديرى


* الأخ الحبيب a_leader*

*لا أدري ماهو سبب إختفاءك في الفتره الأخيره*
*أسأل الله العلى القدير أن تكون بخير*
*وأرجوك المعذره أنت وكل من مر هنا على تأخري في الرد*
*والتعبير عن إمتناني وشكري*
*وسأحاول من الآن أن أهتم قدر المستطاع* 
*بالرد على كل من شرفني بزيارة مواضيعي المتواضعه*
*أما عن الثناء*
*فأنا يكفيني مرورك أخي الفاضل*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

كلمات تسلسلت و نظِمـت كأنها عقد من لؤلؤ
أو شدو لبلبل
أو عزف موسيقار متمكن ...
وهكذا دائما الشاعر عصام علم الدين ، ديدنه الإبداع فى كل ما يكتب ..
مع كل الحب و التقدير ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## سمـاء

عصام علم الدين..

قصيدة تدخل العقل والقلب بلا استئذان...

ربما لانسيابية موسيقاها..

أو رقة كلماتها..

أو صدق معانيها...

فى الغالب.. لهذا كله....

ولا أدرى لماذا ذكرتنى بقصيدتك الجميلة كـُنـتِـي قـُولـِي إسـتـَنـَّى التى تزين بيتى...

خالص شكرى وتقديرى على صدق تعبيرك دائما..

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> النهاردة انسيابية نادرة موفقة للغاية بكل شيء ، جميلة للمنتهى فشكرا على متعة القراءة وروعة المعاني .


*الأخت الفاضله أكاسيا*

*أعتذر إليك على غياب طال و لم يكن لي يد فيه*
*و لكنها الظروف التي قد تجبرنا أحياناً على الغياب عن أناس أحببناها*
*أو أماكن إرتبطنا بها*
*أعود النهارده لكي أشكر لك مرورك* 
*و أعبر عن سعادتي وإمتناني لإستحسانك لقصيدتي المتواضعه النهارده*
*إنما إنت فين النهارده؟*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مش ممكن الجمال ده
روعة والله يا عصام
من أجمل ما قرأت منذ فترة
شكرا لك على ردك المتأخر 
فهو ما أتاح لى أن أقرأ قصيدتك التى أمتعتنى وأطربتنى
تسلم إيدك ويسلم قلبك
 ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الشاعر الرائع و المبدع فوق العادة
> شاعر الدانوب الزرق عصام علم الدين
> طيب اعمل فيك ايه انا دلوقتى
> يا راجل ده انتى خليت عدد نبضات قلبى 200 فى الدقيقة
> والار بى ام بتاع موتور القلب كان هايفوت و الله
> حقيقة لا اجد من الكلمات ما تعبر عما عشته معك من اول كلمة حتى الاخيرة
> لم استطع حتى الرمش
> لم استطع ان ارفع عيناى قبل النهاية
> التى ليتها ما اتت
> ...


*الأخ و الصديق و الشاعر الجميل طارق المملوك*

*أحياناً نجد أنفسنا في حاجه ماسه لشئ من الرومانسيه 
كي تهدأ جوانحنا و تستقر خواطرنا*
*فنجدنا دون قصد منا نسبح في عالم من خيالنا 
نشتاق إليه هرباً من هذا العالم الذي تحيط به الماديات من كل جانب 
و من ثم نترك لقلمنا حرية مداعبة السطور 
لكي يصف مانشتاق إليه و نحن لا نعلم على أي حال ستكون النتيجه*
*و أنا طبعاً لم أكن أقصد أو قل لم أكن أتخيل 
أن يكون لكلماتي المتواضعه مثل هذا الوقع على نبضات قلبك*
*بعد الشر على الار بي بتاع قلبك و حفظك الله من كل سوء يارب*
*بس إنت كدا خضتني و هضطر أكتب في عنوان القصيده*
*ممنوع الدخول لضعاف القلوب*
*أنا كنت فاكر نفسي كاتب قصيده أتاريها طلعت مدينة ملاهي*
*ربنا مايحرمني من مرورك الطيب أبداً*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## loly_h

*عصام علم الدين ...




النهاردة انا كمان جيت أعترفلك

إنى بحق ومنذ زمن 

لم أستمتع مثلما إستمتعت اليوم بأشعارك

ولم تسحرنى كلمة كما فعلت بى كلماتك

فشكرا لقلبك بحجم السماء وبروعة روحك النقية ...*

----------


## اليمامة

النهاردة حاسة انى
غصب عنى مش هاممنى 
اى حاجة فى قلبى ممكن
توجعنى حبة أو تهينى
دا كل كلمة فــــ " انهاردة "
زرعت فى قلبى ألف وردة
طرحت أمانى فى ربيع زمانى
بتاريخ جديد ..كله مودة 


الأستاذ الفاضل / عصام علم الدين 
لا شىء أقل من نفسه 
ولذلك فتلك الرائعة " النهاردة " لابد انها رائعتك
وأنت رائعها المبدع 


تحية اعزاز وتقدير

 :f:

----------


## نوورا

*أستاذ عصام

روعة فى المشاعر والكلمات والموسيقى
والمعانى رقيقة ورومانسية حالمة
انا باتذوق الشعر حتى لو ممارستش كتابته
بس يا ترى يا هل ترى
المشاعر دى لسة موجودة والا دى مشاعر الزمن الجميل
هل فى قلوب تعرف تحب كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

أدمنت الزيارة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*دعني أستاذي أصف بعضا من إحساسي أولا النهاردة كلمة جميلة وحدها رأيت لها أكثر من وجه جميل في السمفونية التي قرأتها والسمفونية هنا ماأقصده كإحساس أعيش اللحظة وفي نفس الوقت أرتقي كل كلمة لها رنة تميز بها نفسها وتلتحم مع موسيقى الأخريات بعذوبة والمعنى يرتص ويتراصف مع كل سطر وشعاع يمتد من روحك مع سماعي أنفاس الكلام ودقات قلب المعاني حتى تسطع الشمس بالنهاية وبوضوح على وجهك أمامي وفيه ملامح أألفها وأحبها كثيرا وهي طلاقة الإحساس وهي حالة لايصل لها إلا الصادق مع نفسه يرتب احساسه الجياش ويترجمه لحنا يطرب القلوب وينعش الروح
ثانيا كانت صعبة وهي سبب تأخري في الرد فماذا أقول وانتهيت لأنهي قصة ارتباكي بـ عصام علم الدين نحبك في الله 

تقديري واحترامي*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> يـبـقـَى ضـِلـِّك هـو ضـِلـِي
> *يـَالـلـِي غـِيـرِّك مـش فـَاضـِلـِي*
> *صـَدقـِيـنـِي كـَان تـَمـلـِي*
> *فـِيـه ف قـَلـبـِي شـِئ يـقـُولـِي*
> *مـُسـتـَحـِيـل حـُبـِي تـِمـلـِي*
> *وإن صـَعـب ف يـُوم يـِكـُونـلـِي*
> *حـَد غـِيـرِّك مـَهـمـَا مـَالـِي*
> *ولا مـَهـمـَا إيـه حـَصـلـِّي*
> *والـظـروف كـَانـِّت مـعـَانـدَّه*
> ...


*الأخ والصديق الحبيب أحمد الشيخ*

*إنت ليه من مده غايب و مفارقنا ليك زمان*
*ده أنت من أغلى الحبايب و إنت أجدع الجيران*
*يعني حقي عليك أعاتب و إنتظر إنك تبان*
*تيجي تعمل أحلى واجب و يملا نورك المكان*

*واحشني ياصديقي و جار الهنا*
*وأسأل الله أن تكون بكل خير و أن نراك بيننا قريباً بإذن الله*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## sayedattia

> *الـنـَهـَاردَّه فـَات وعـَدَى*
> *غـَصـب عـَنـِي وغـَصـب عـَنـِّك*
> *فـَات كـَأنـُه لـَحـظـَّه واحـدَّه*
> *دقـت فـِيـهـَا طـَعـم حـُبـِك*
> *فـَات ومـَالـحـقـتـِّش أقـُولـِّك*
> *قـد إيـه لـِسـَّه بـَحـبـِّك*


*يالها من غنائية رائعة*
*تأخذك لشواطيء الحب والعشق
وتغوص بك الي اعماق البحار الصافية
وتحلق بك في سماوات السعادة
شكرا لك فقد صبغت يومي بألوان الحب الراقي
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري* 

*سيد عطيه*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> كلمات تسلسلت و نظِمـت كأنها عقد من لؤلؤ
> أو شدو لبلبل
> أو عزف موسيقار متمكن ...
> وهكذا دائما الشاعر عصام علم الدين ، ديدنه الإبداع فى كل ما يكتب ..
> مع كل الحب و التقدير ،،،
> مصطفى سلام


*الحبيب الغالي أستاذ مصطفى سلام*

*أنا آجي إيه بس جنبك ياأستاذنا ؟*
*أنا مش عايز بس أكشف المستور و أرفع القصايد بتاعتك إياها*
 :: 
*أسعدتني بإستحسانك و شرفتني بمرورك ياأستاذنا القدير*
*تحياتي*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ضياء الدين علي

الصديق العزيز عصام علم الدين
اشتقت لحرفك الرشيق 
احاسيس جميلة رقيقة هادئة عشتها بين اجواء قصيدتك 
محبتي واحترامي لقلمك اللامع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الـنـَهـَاردَّه*
> *الـنـَهـَاردَّه فـَات وعـَدَى*
> *غـَصـب عـَنـِي وغـَصـب عـَنـِّك*
> *فـَات كـَأنـُه لـَحـظـَّه واحـدَّه*
> *دقـت فـِيـهـَا طـَعـم حـُبـِك*
> *فـَات ومـَالـحـقـتـِّش أقـُولـِّك*
> *قـد إيـه لـِسـَّه بـَحـبـِّك*
> *و إنـِي عـِشـت سـنـِيـن ف بـُعـدِّك*
> *كـُل أمـلـِي ف يـُوم أقـَابـلـِّك*
> ...


ما قدرتش أمنع نفسى من إنى أشارك تانى
دائما رائع يا عصام
ودائما أستمتع بكلماتك الجميلة ومعانيك الراقية
ربنا يبارك فيك ولا نتحرمش من إبداعاتك
 :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

اخى الكريم الشاعر القدير
شاعر الدانوب الأزرق
عصام علم الدين

وقع النص علينا رائع حروف وكلمات ومعانى
وموسيقى الكل فى واحد مزيج ساحر
صعب تفصل شيئ عن الاخر الله عليك الله عليك
رومانسية بحروف وكلام يتحس مش يتقرا وبس
ننتظر حروفك دائما كى نتذوق ونتعلم

ودى وتقديرى

----------

